# transparent spot on my clownfish



## im_a_clownfish (Sep 19, 2005)

HI All!

There is a transparent spot on one of the back fins of my clownfish. Instead of being the black and orange colors, its turned transparent (or almost) transparent...and I THINK its getting bigger but I'll have to watch him.

I dont think its bacterial as his fins are fine, no fraying, no splits, no jagged edges. Do you think this could be a parasite infection? If so, I'll quarantine him with some copper sulfate asap...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You should have already done that, but at any rate, no, I don't think it's a parasite. That just happens sometimes, especially with tankraised fish.


----------



## im_a_clownfish (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks very much! Would a fresh water dip be a good preventative measure just in case? Or since you're pretty confident its not a parasite, woudl that just needlessly stress him out?

Thanks again for your help!

On a separate note, I know parasites can cause my goby firefish not to eat much - but he has been eating. The only thing is that he hides under a rock most of the day and only comes out once in a while - sometimes after all the food has been eaten.

Do parasites cause hiding and "introvertism" in fish, or does this sound a bit more like a bacterial disease? The outside of the fish is spotless, and his body/fins look great too.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

check for a bulge in the tummy... firefish *as noted in my profile* often have parasites internally.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Nah... it's too late for a freshwater dip.
Check the conditions of your tank and feed the fish good foods, and maybe things will improve.

There are many reasons the firefish could be hiding. It may be sick, it may be getting bullied by the clownfish, or it may just be really shy.


----------

